# Upcoming Seattle Swap - March 14 & 15, 2015,



## Boris (Jan 12, 2015)

These flyers are from Jerry Germeau in Seattle. I know nothing more than the information that I'm posting.

"Some big changes coming to the 27th annual "Seattle Area Old Bike Swap Meet" held each March.
The 2015 Swap Meet will be folded into the "Almost Spring Swap Meet and Show", put on by the Gallopin Gertie Model A Ford Club, this is their 35th Annual event, and will be March 14 & 15, 2015, at the Western Washington State Fairgrounds, 110 9th AV SW, Puyallup, WA 98371"

Also attached is the flyer for the upcoming Iron Ranch event in September. Thanks to Jerry and the folks that put these flyers together.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ill be there!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm good as gone awesome......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope to make it to Iron Ranch this year. Better start saving my $$$ now.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 15, 2015)

I will be at the Ranch, it's lots of fun with lots to see.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 17, 2015)

hope to see as many Northwest and West Coast guys as possible at the March show. First year for this event at the new location, hoping to see this grow in to a large event. Get your spare bikes and parts together and get a booth space! If you need any info or have questions about lodging etc., PM me I'll do what I can to help you out.  Tim


----------

